# Help identifying!



## Fishingcope1 (May 3, 2021)

I picked this up a while back and have heard many different opinions on what it is. So here it is for you all to see. Any information is appreciated!


----------



## Ricker (May 3, 2021)

Looks like teens Schwinn built. What does the SN and crank arm say?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 3, 2021)

Ricker said:


> Looks like teens Schwinn built. What does the SN and crank arm say?



Yes, please help us understand the secrets of Montgomery Ward Hawthorne Deluxe bicycles.








						1923-1924 Montgomery Wards catalog/Hawthonre DeLuxe | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

1923-1924 Hawthorne DeLuxe looks maybe schwinn built. Just wanted to share the reference.




					thecabe.com
				



We believe that there were a few different manufacturers over those early motorbike years.


----------



## dave the wave (May 3, 2021)

nice color combo.olive,white and black pinstripes.


----------



## Fishingcope1 (May 3, 2021)

SN-142027
Looks like an m on the crank


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2021)

Dropouts do not look Schwinn to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## SKPC (May 4, 2021)

Another 20's Shween-built Hawthorne!  This badge once again surfaces: the one on your frame is really nice.  Great find. What motobike have I seen that ear'ed dropout on before?












						1923-1924 Montgomery Wards catalog/Hawthonre DeLuxe | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

1923-1924 Hawthorne DeLuxe looks maybe schwinn built. Just wanted to share the reference.




					thecabe.com


----------



## ejlwheels (May 8, 2021)

the frame integrated stand ears are a 1916/17 Schwinn feature,
possibly continuing into the early 1920s
(all borrowed pics, none of the bikes are mine)


----------



## SKPC (May 8, 2021)

@ejlwheels .    Any idea as to what the small hole at the top of the dropout was for?


----------



## ejlwheels (May 8, 2021)

my guess is that the hole was for attaching an S hook for skirt lacings for ladies frames.
the hole is just drilled in all dropouts?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 8, 2021)

I am in *agreement *that the rear fork ends do not look like later fabrications of the 1930's or 1940's.



 

 

 


Also, a couple of (two) "*snippets*".


 


Still wondering if there is any marking forged into the *other side* of the crank.


----------



## Fishingcope1 (May 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone hopefully I’ll build it up soon, may be for sale after a while!


----------



## chitown (May 12, 2021)

Congratulations on owning a 1919 Schwinn/Hawthorne De Luxe Stream Line Motobike!
Serial # fits with 1919 time frame of about 100,000 bikes made a year after the 1,000,000th bike in 1917.
Total match to the 1919 catalog pic too.


----------



## Fishingcope1 (May 12, 2021)

chitown said:


> Congratulations on owning a 1919 Schwinn/Hawthorne De Luxe Stream Line Motobike!
> Serial # fits with 1919 time frame of about 100,000 bikes made a year after the 1,000,000th bike in 1917.
> Total match to the 1919 catalog pic too.View attachment 1410484
> 
> View attachment 1410485



Thanks for the information, it’s a big help!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 3, 2022)

chitown said:


> Congratulations on owning a 1919 Schwinn/ *Hawthorne* *De* *Luxe* *Stream* *Line* *Motobike*!



Check out the thread on the Rat Rod Bikes site for the “*after*” pictures; with some fancy sheet metal work and detail paint. https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/threads/116298/


----------



## palepainter (Sep 11, 2022)

As it looks today.  Not for everyone I am sure, but it is for me, an effort to make lemons out of lemonade.


----------

